# Group Lessons vs. Private Lessons



## AceHBK (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been lucky. I take TKD and my master started his school so when I first started there was only 2 people incl. myself in the adult class.  Laster the other student dropped out and it was just me and my master.
For damn near a year I had one on one lessons while we tried to find ways to build the school and get more students.
Well when we got more students i got extremely jealous. I mean for 3 days a week at an hour or lil over an hour each time I had private lessons.  Now we have more students and it is hard to get use to people in my class.  I do help them work on things and if my Master is out of town I will teach the kids and adult class.

I know I learn better in a private setting and have always hated group sessions.  How about you?  How do u learn in group sessions.  I know my training has suffered some b/c of it.  The best part of class to me now is sparring and that is when me and my master spar and that is once a week.

How do u get use to group lessons when all you are use to is one on one?


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 30, 2006)

I was in a similar situation, almost 9 mos or so of almost always private lessons, just me and the instructor, working way ahead, up to brown belt level. Realize, though, that you can get a lot out of working out with other people, you can learn a lot from them, and there are a lot of advantages. Think about this and it will help you integrate into group classes.  Or, if privates are your thing, they are your thing, pay a little more and take privates.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 30, 2006)

You'll adapt, and learn to take advantage of having others in the classroom.  

One thing that you may notice, is that having others there can drive you to become even better, since people's energies tend to feed off each other in the classroom.  Also, having another set of eyes can be a great help when working drills.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 30, 2006)

There's a positive in everything if you're willing to look for it. This is no exception. Like you, I had my fair share of private (because no one else came) classes and they were difficult to give up. I enjoyed them immensely and learned at an accelerated rate. Initially, I felt a bit put out by the intrusion of other people in class. The biggest positive I found was that each individual you encounter has something different to offer. Whether they're your level, senior or even junior didn't matter. Take what each one has to offer and treat each one like a new lesson. Give back in kind. In time you'll find you were richer for the experience.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

I think a mix is best, but as a rule, I feel group lessons are better. I learn more by working with a variety of people and getting the chance to try my techniques against different opponents than by focusing on small details time and again with one person. Obviously, every now and then I want a private lesson so as to focus on those things! If I was doing iaido it might be different, but everyone swings the stick a little bit differently from everyone else, so variety is important.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree with the rest...with no one around to compare yourself to, how do you know where you stand or how hard to push yourself?  Plus, some times you can learn different things from your peers that you may not learn from your instructor.  My instructor once told us that we should always be striving to be better than the next...you should always be on the heels of the students who are more advanced than yourself


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd say that a healthy balance of both is optimal.  I enjoy private training for the one on one training, which allows me to work on the things that I specifically need work on.  However, I have found that, at times, the group work needs to happen so that I have the opportunity to work with different levels of skill, and different body shapes and sizes.  I think that this is important for balance.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 30, 2006)

I think that group classes are better for most MA training because many activities require groups or group dynamics to work properly.  Certainly, private or smaller-group sessions can be very useful at intervals, but to develop many MA skills properly, they need to be practiced against a variety of people of different sizes, genders, ages, and abilities.  Also, learning in groups provides more opportunities for feedback, both positive and negative - not that a qualified instructor won't see things, but different people will have different perspectives.  While I will train individually with any of my students who request it, I find that, other than special circumstances (one of my students is in college, for example, and is too far away to come for classes, but comes home on weekends, and we train in my basement) group training is, in the long run, more effective - although I certainly enjoy the progress I make when I train individually with my instructor, and the progress I see in my students when they train individually with me.


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2006)

I have not had many private lessons, but when I first started training I was very skeptical of group lessons.  I never did well with them at all...not even with simple classes such as Pilates or aerobics.

The difference for me in MA is that I actually learned why I haven't done well.  I can't say that I have been able to eliminate these blocks, but I'm getting better at working around them. 

The supportive energy of the other students has now become one of my favorite parts of training.  I partnered with someone that deeply moved me with his enthusiasm, grace, and spirit.  He is also a beginner like me, but only 13 years old.  

My teacher once said that he learns the most from white belts.  If he can, then it's worth the effort for me to try, IMO.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 30, 2006)

To echo others, a mix is best. Privates are a good way for an instructor to help you pinpoint what needs to be worked on in the group setting.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2006)

Well if no one turned up to class but me my instructor woudln't consider it worth his time although there was one time it was just me and him and we worked on techniques together. I think both cases have their advantages and disadvantages. You probably learn more one on one but with more people you can also learn, to see if your techniques work on some people.


----------



## MJS (Jan 31, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I have been lucky. I take TKD and my master started his school so when I first started there was only 2 people incl. myself in the adult class. Laster the other student dropped out and it was just me and my master.
> For damn near a year I had one on one lessons while we tried to find ways to build the school and get more students.
> Well when we got more students i got extremely jealous. I mean for 3 days a week at an hour or lil over an hour each time I had private lessons. Now we have more students and it is hard to get use to people in my class. I do help them work on things and if my Master is out of town I will teach the kids and adult class.
> 
> ...


 
Private lessons are certainly a great thing.  However, its good to have a variety of people to work with.  By always doing a technique on one person, we get so used to that person, that when we go to work with someone else, we may find that we're having problems applying that technique due to the fact that we're so used to one body style.

I wouldn't let this get in the way of your training.  Its good to have others to work with, and if you're still interested in private lessons, you could always set one up with your instructor at another time.

Mike


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks. You guys..and girls..lol have helped alot.
My master said the samething when we got another person in the class but it went in one ear and out the other.  I felt like someone was invading my space and I withdrew (personality wise) for about a month.

I have always been a person who works better in one on one enviornments and that is why I never really took up MA before b/c I said, "how n da hell can u learn correctly with 25 or 30 other people in your class?"

I will start looking at it from the perspectives that you all have written about.  I will say I never thought I was any good cause I was always sparring my master but when I did spar someone else I did look at myself and was like "damn..i aint half bad"..lol  Being everyone else is a white belt and im about to be a blue belt this week I do spend time teaching them more and I will admit working with different people does help.

I guess the mental block was the hard part.  Just you learn so much and move sooo faster when u r one on one.  Funny when u look at white belts and they do things wrong, you just shake your head and think..."Damn was i this terrible when i started?" lol.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 31, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Thanks. You guys..and girls..lol have helped alot.
> My master said the samething when we got another person in the class but it went in one ear and out the other. I felt like someone was invading my space and I withdrew (personality wise) for about a month.
> 
> I have always been a person who works better in one on one enviornments and that is why I never really took up MA before b/c I said, "how n da hell can u learn correctly with 25 or 30 other people in your class?"
> ...


 
You're going through a natural progression as a martial artist. You've already gone from feeling put upon over other students joining the class to helping them develop their own skills. Given that you're close to your Blue Belt, it's time to start looking at martial arts as more than just a way to move. You've already taken that first step.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 2, 2006)

^^thanks.
I have now enjoyed teaching sometimes more than practicing.  My istructor may be called away and has ased me to teach the kids and adult class and I must say that I do enjoy it.
Kids class is hard but the adults is kinda cool.
Show them new things and fine tuning basics.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of my training for several years (strongman) has taken place in solitude.  Adjusting to training in a compact environment with many others around has a dynamic to it...

Just my two cents in relation to the matter...


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 2, 2006)

Each has its merits...private means that you are getting alot of attention and are able to go through the ranks quickly!

Group means that you have more partners to train with and learn in an enviroment with different sizes, body types, levels of agression and skills!

Obviously the down sides are the same as the upside in reverse

private means that you dont have more partners to train with and learn in an enviroment with different sizes, body types, levels of agression and skills!

Group  means that you are not getting alot of attention and are not able to go through the ranks as quickly!

As with all MA the test comes in your ability to adapt to all situations and I am sure after a while you will enjoy the group sessions...you also get an opportunity to teach that in itself is a great tool for learning!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

There's good things in group lessons:

the energy is higher

you get to see how other students do the same stuff you do -- which can inspire you to greater achievement or give your ego a nice boost.

you'll work harder.

there are numerous drills you can only do well with more than two people in the room.

the dynamic is different.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 7, 2006)

The more uncomfortable you feel about group classes, the more you need group classes. 
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> The more uncomfortable you feel about group classes, the more you need group classes.
> Sean



well said, dim mak


----------



## BushidoUK (Mar 7, 2006)

My school has struggled over the last year for students.
However, one lad has been with me throughout, and although he has come on a lot, it is glaringly obvious he has not sparred with a lot of people.

One on one is great for correcting technical faults, giving more depth to bunkai but for a student to really improve, they must have a larger class to work in.

This will help them assess their own development, give them variety in training with different people with mixed abilities; different body shapes (Very important); and different attitudes.

Also, how can someone learn to teach unless they are taught in a group?


----------



## KenpoBruce2006 (Apr 24, 2006)

I  offer both private and group classes.  In my time in Kenpo I have always been in schools that use both.  It seems to get the best results.  Group does offer more body types for sparring and drills but private gives me time to fine tune everything.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree. Doing both definitely makes a better martial artist.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 25, 2006)

I will start training at other schools soon to help with getting use to other people.  Great advice in here that I will definately remember and use.  Thank you


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2006)

The students that have come the furthest, the fastest took both groups and privates from me. As has already been pointed out, privates allow you to focus on your specific material while groups allow you to work with many different people and lots of energy and momentum can build in the class.

You can often also get extra material in privates that may not be shown in group classes.
I have been taking private lessons for nearly 20 years and have benefited tremendously from them.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 26, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I will start training at other schools soon to help with getting use to other people. Great advice in here that I will definately remember and use. Thank you


 
Good luck to you!


----------



## w.kaer (May 18, 2006)

Here is a testimony that the mixed experience is optimal.

At my dojo back home, as a mid-level belt holder, there were times when I was asked to help teach our child's class.  In order to explain a technique or stance to another student, sometimes I would have to demonstrate the technique.  In taking the role of instructor, I would focus on my performance of that technique and I would be forced to think about the technique on a different level in order for the younger student to get it.  That experience helped in my own adult classes (which were only 4-5 big).  Because the class was so small there were many times in which the only people there were Sensei and me, so I would  benefit from the private instruction, especially with self-defense techniques.


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2006)

My Wing Chun class has about 6 people max and wednesday night there were only 3 of us! I think small classes are better as you can learn a lot more and the teacher can give you more of his time.


----------



## bluemtn (May 20, 2006)

I like either one, because they both have their own "good" thing to offer.  Private=  more individualized attention for working on what you need/ want to work on.  Group=  well, it's pretty much self explanatory-  you work with people because not everyone is the same (pain thresh holds,etc.).


----------



## matt.m (May 22, 2006)

We have a small tae kwon do roster at my school.  It is great to have others to work with, you cant beat it.  However, my hapkido class is starting to look like it is myself and the master.  It is good because it is mostly review stuff and fine tuning, I am getting ready to test for my green belt in Hapkido and in a month and a half or so I will test for my green in Tae Kwon Do.  In my school the belt ranking goes: white, yellow, orange, green, blue, purple, brown, red, black.

Look both are great and advantageous, however having a mixture of both is the best.

Hoshin,

Matt


----------



## lhommedieu (May 22, 2006)

I like both for different reasons.  Group classes are great for camraderie and for seeing the big picture.  I don't like them so much when they move too quickly as I like to take my time.  You also have the advantage of changing training partners frequently.

Currently I take private lessons from two teachers and have done so for the past five years.  Here you get to ask more questions, slow down and concentrate on details, and fine-tune your skills.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 22, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with studying either way.

What do I prefer?

I prefer to take Private Lessons. I did every week form 1998 through 2005, until my Instructor Manong Ted had his Stroke. 

As stated by others Privates are good for working details and like the details and also capability of working timing, not just speed.

Grouped classes are good for people who learn with others better and also like it not as a passion or hobby but is into for a group thing with a friend or to make friends. The learning can be good here as well.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Private lessons are an excellent way to augment training, but in my opinion, training is better in the long run when there is a group.  A small and consistant group (no more than 15 for one instructor) is ideal.  It gives each student enough different individuals to see and absorb from while maintain a small group environment where eveyone gets personal instruction (if the instructor is quality, that is).


----------



## Henderson (Jun 4, 2006)

I think both Group and Private training have there pros and cons.  Private training allows more one-on-one time with the instructor and can provide much detail (as already stated by others).  Group training, for me at least, ofers the opportunity to share with others the experience, AND allows me to test what I have learned on varying body types.  For example, if I only train privately when it comes to kansetsu waza (joint techniques), then I will become experienced in applying them only to the body type I train against.  If that training offers a wide variety of body types (group class) I gain much more knowledge of the techniqe, how different body types react, and everybody benefits.

Just my $.02


----------

